# Kids Deadpool button up shirt



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2017)

fresh off the wife's sewing machine.  she ordered this material a while ago, but just recently decided what she wanted to do with it. this is a children's size 6 button up shirt with pocket.  
the wife has been into making kids clothes lately.  next up is some superman material she just got in. 




kids Deadpool button up shirt by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2017)

I really like that red lining at the neckline!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

Very cool-looking shirt!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2017)

Designer said:


> I really like that red lining at the neckline!



she was going to do red buttons to match that, but all she had was black and white left.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

Red Buttons....remember him??? The famous clown.

But yes, red buttons on that shirt would look super-dope!

Maybe next
time?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Red Buttons....remember him??? The famous clown.
> 
> But yes, red buttons on that shirt would look super-dope!
> 
> ...



i thought that was red skelton? 
or am i thinking of someone else?

yea, red buttons next time.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

No, there was a guy named Red Buttons as well. He had about a 60-year career.


----------



## annamaria (May 3, 2017)

Great looking shirt!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (May 4, 2017)

I say again...she's so talented.    Great job!

Is she on Etsy yet?


----------



## pixmedic (May 4, 2017)

terri said:


> I say again...she's so talented.    Great job!
> 
> Is she on Etsy yet?


Yup

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (May 13, 2017)

Deadpool pillow case.








Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

